# Working on the Railroad, and Check Run



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I spent today working on my railroad.

I had an oval loop set up, but I needed better track support and a minor expansion (bigger loop).

Started like this:



















New loop is assembled waiting for track screws to fasten track sections together.










Hitched up two cars to haul them over to the paint shop. (Check Run)










Bachmann Big Hauler passenger cars with correct D&RG road name (even though the scale is off).
















































Then the wind came.










I tried to reassemble the consist, but the cars would get blown off the track faster than I could put them on.
I wanted to show a video clip of the illuminated cars and the illuminated drumhead on the observation car. I had to use the baggage car since it has the transition couplers from Kadee to Bachmann. i was lucky to get those two cars re-railed and do a quick video clip before packing it in for the day.
Sorry about the bad quality of the video clip. I almost got blown over while taking the video.



I hope my track doesn't get blown away tonight!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have that same problem with the wind nere in Arizona. I do not have solid brick fences around my property as a wind break. I therefor have sides on all my bridges. I was going to build a storage area under my back porch. I built a 60 foot long siding and thought I was safe. Nope Wind blew it down the first day I had a string of cars on it.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Man that's about as bad as living in KS. Nice start to your RR. Later RJD


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking layout Don. 

The passenger train looks good to me. 

I had the same wind problem with my layout even though it was inside a screened pool enclosure.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 15 Feb 2010 06:36 AM 
Man that's about as bad as living in KS. Nice start to your RR. Later RJD Now I can't find my dog, Toto!








This is a local report from my part of the Houston area.
http://abclocal.go.com/ktrk/channel...id=7099174

This is not exactly a start to my RR. It's the 4th "reincarnation" in 7 years. I never seem to get beyond the single loop stage.
But I will keep trying until I get it right!


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Wait a minute, where the heck is the snow in these pics? 
Dave


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Don, 

You're prototypical with cars being blown off the track by the wind. I distinctly remember a photo circa late 1800's of an entire train laid over on its side in Colorado in a book I have. Was in one of Lucius Beebe's books I believe and either D&RG or C&S/DSP&P.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You mean kind of like this. !00 cars of an emty coal train in Ks. Later RJD


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking layout Don. 
I tried to send you a PM but apparently not accepting from strangers. Your "user name" caught my eye "Sailor Don" as you might suspect with my user name "sailbode" we may have more in common than just G scale trains
D


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By sailbode on 15 Feb 2010 05:59 PM 
I tried to send you a PM but apparently not accepting from strangers. 
D
Same here. I tried My Profile, My Account, My Settings, etc. but could not find anything about changing PM accept level.

I do sail. 1992 Hunter Legend 37.5. Very little sailing now. Mostly motorcycles.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SailorDon on 15 Feb 2010 06:39 PM 
Posted By sailbode on 15 Feb 2010 05:59 PM 
I tried to send you a PM but apparently not accepting from strangers. 
D
Same here. I tried My Profile, My Account, My Settings, etc. but could not find anything about changing PM accept level.

I do sail. 1992 Hunter Legend 37.5. Very little sailing now. Mostly motorcycles.


It seems that when Shad did the software updates yesterday the layout of the Profile & Settings screens have changed, and some of the settings were reset to defaults. I believe you can resolve the Private Message problem by doing the following.

[*] Click the 'My Profile' link on the 'Forum Tool-bar' see the following image.










[*] After the User Profile page displays you'll see that the layout has changed a fair bit (see image below).










[*] As can be seen the three links Edit Profile, My Account, & My Settings have moved from the left just below the Avatar image, to the upper-right (i.e. see the red rectangle in above image).
[*] Click the 'My Settings' link.
[*] After the default 'My Settings/Profile Preferences' page displays, once again the layout has drastically changed, as can be seen in the following image.










[*] After the page displays, click the 'Notifications' item in the menu on the left (i.e. see red rectangle in above image).
[*] After the My Settings/Notifications page displays (see the following image).










[*] Click the drop-down list located to the right of the 'Who can send you messages' setting, and change the setting from the default 'Friends' to 'Everyone'.
[*] Then click the 'Save' button located below the list of settings.
[/list]


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I think I got it fixed. I never knew my PM's had been defaulted to Friends only.

Hopefully everyone can PM to Sailor Don now.









Thanks Steve C. for the directions. I would have never found the PM setting without them.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah love me some "updates." 

Two versions ago I had an Accucraft C&S #60, updated and discovered I had a Bachmann Connie, updated again and I had a wooden pull train. Updates they get you every time.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I never knew my PM's had been defaulted to Friends only. 

Steve, 

This is LUDICROUS. The defaults should all be set to how things were before - not arbitrarily set so things we did last week don't work now. 

P.S. There's another 'My Settings" on the top bar before you get to your profile which is different - just to confuse things. 
P.P.S. I disabled access to everything - which is how it should be defaulted. And what exactly is a "Journal" in this context ?


----------

